# Iphone 8 vers Xs ?



## robintrack (31 Octobre 2018)

Hello

J'ai un acheteur a 475 euros pour Iphone 8 64 GO. que pensez vous du prix ? et pensez vous que ca vaille le coup que je passe au Xs ou vous pensez qu'il faut mieux le garder un an et prendre le 11 l'année prochaine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

À mon avis, il n’y a aucune urgence à se précipiter pour changer d’iPhone.

Moi-même, je suis passé du 5S au 8 après avoir longuement hésité à prendre le XS et c’est sans regret.

À vrai dire, quand j’ai acheté l’iPhone 8, je me suis dit que ce serait un iPhone de transition (que je garderai 2 ou 3 ans) mais finalement ça se pourrait que j’essaie de le faire durer le plus longtemps possible.


----------

